# 14 Trek X caliber 9 vs 14 Specialized CraVe 29 vs 14 Cannondale Trail 2



## xAquinas (Feb 7, 2013)

Hello everyone. 

I'm a beginner getting into MTBing. I'm trying to learn as much as I can but understanding specs is almost like learning another language,lol (I speak 2). It can be a little overwhelming.I have learned a lot reading old threads which is how I came down to these three options.The X-cal 9 is ideal for my budget but I can perhaps stretch it a little bit if the other two models are worth the extra money. I tried looking for last years model after reading old threads but unfortunately there isn't any left in my size =(. I tested ridden them all but as a beginner.... I suppose I'm not sure what to look or feel for. My goal is to get the best bike I possibly can within my budget since it's a bike I plan on riding for a few years. So, My question to you all is, which would you go for and why?

Thanks.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

If I couldn't tell much of a difference test riding, I'd probably decide based on fork.

What fork does each have? Air or coil spring?


----------



## Marc2211 (Aug 6, 2013)

Trek: XC32 Solo Air, Deore/XT drive train, Shimano 445 Hyd brakes

Spec: XC32 Solo Air, X5 drive train, Tektro Gemini Hyd brakes

Cannondale: Recon Silver, X5 drive train, Avid Elixir 1


For me, the X-Cal is the nicest spec (I hate the brakes on the other 2 for example), and as I ride an X-Cal, I know the geometry is super nice to ride.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

If I was shopping for a new bike in that price range this is what I would get:
Airborne Bicycles. Goblin


----------



## Marc2211 (Aug 6, 2013)

moefosho said:


> If I was shopping for a new bike in that price range this is what I would get:
> Airborne Bicycles. Goblin


This.

+1


----------



## xAquinas (Feb 7, 2013)

AndrwSwitch said:


> If I couldn't tell much of a difference test riding, I'd probably decide based on fork.
> 
> What fork does each have? Air or coil spring?


I believe they are all air.


----------



## xAquinas (Feb 7, 2013)

Marc2211 said:


> Trek: XC32 Solo Air, Deore/XT drive train, Shimano 445 Hyd brakes
> 
> Spec: XC32 Solo Air, X5 drive train, Tektro Gemini Hyd brakes
> 
> ...


Are the three bike frames comparable? I know that between the frame between the 13 X cal and the 14 X Cal is slightly different but I'm not sure if it's for the better.

I was also just told that a LBS had a 13 GT zaskar 9r on sale for 999.99...What do you think of that bike compared to the X cal 9?

Thanks fellas!...It's hard for me to pay a grand without knowing if I made the right decision.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

The frames should all be pretty comparable. They're likely to have somewhat different handling attitudes. Buy the one with the ride you like best. Or do a little more research and cross off the ones with XC32s if those don't have good cross-compatibility with the maintenance parts and fancy damper you can drop into a Recon.

You don't have to pay a thousand dollars if you don't need "new bike smell." Three of my friends bought used bikes in a two-year period a while ago. I kicked myself each time.  You can get race-ready for about $600 if it's a couple years old.


----------



## xAquinas (Feb 7, 2013)

How do you guys feel about the 13 GT Zaskar 9r compared to the 14 X Cal 9 (assuming most of you guys feel that the X Cal 9 is the superior bike out of the three)


----------



## Welch621 (Mar 28, 2012)

Out of all you mentioned I like the Xcal 9. I would say my main reasons would be the Deore\xt drivetrain and also the shimano brakes.


----------



## xAquinas (Feb 7, 2013)

I was leaning towards the X Cal but now I feel better about that decision. Thanks Fellas!


----------



## nasteme (Apr 21, 2014)

I went with the X cal 9 also. I had the same issues on which one to purchase. My LBS had it on sale vs the other ones so I picked it up.


----------



## MuffinMaster (Apr 22, 2014)

nasteme said:


> I went with the X cal 9 also. I had the same issues on which one to purchase. My LBS had it on sale vs the other ones so I picked it up.


How much did you get your X-Caliber 9 for?


----------



## nasteme (Apr 21, 2014)

MuffinMaster said:


> How much did you get your X-Caliber 9 for?


$1150.00


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 26, 2012)

if you want local, new and to have your local LBS support, the X-cal hands down. As said the XT drivetrain in itself is worth it and the Shimano brakes will be as good as anything else out there until you decide to upgrade.


----------



## Biocoug1 (Feb 26, 2014)

FWIW I own the X-cal 8 and it freaking rocks man


----------



## bjames (May 5, 2014)

I too just picked up an X-cal 9, it has been a blast the few dozen miles I rode it in the last 3 days. It was the only bike in my budget at an LBS that had a fork that was recommended by all the LBS employees. Also, I liked the feel of the shifting more than the Fuji Tahoe Comp 2014, and the Specialized Rockhopper Comp 2014 I rode.


----------

